# Arrows?



## bentleygurl (Aug 18, 2009)

*arrows*

try the beman 9.3's they are the same as the easton fatboy's for indor 20yrd.spots i use the 150grn.propoints like the pin points to reduce kick outs
the shafts have a +-oo6 straightness and a +-oo3 on the weight and you'll never bennefit from the diff. but your wallet sure will i think lancaster has them for like 65 bucks a dos. load em up with some 1.75 diamond vanes and bodaboom badabing you got solid spot arrows on the cheap


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bentleygurl said:


> try the beman 9.3's they are the same as the easton fatboy's for indor 20yrd.spots i use the 150grn.propoints like the pin points to reduce kick outs
> the shafts have a +-oo6 straightness and a +-oo3 on the weight and you'll never bennefit from the diff. but your wallet sure will i think lancaster has them for like 65 bucks a dos. load em up with some 1.75 diamond vanes and bodaboom badabing you got solid spot arrows on the cheap


+1
Don't cut 'em too short for indoors.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I shoot 2512 Easton Eclipse X7's and they are about as good for straightness and grain scale as it gets. I think for 1/2 dozen where I shoot the guy dips and crests them along with fletches, nocks and points for about $75. Leave them uncut of course. I guess for outdoor I'm not sure, but these are about as good as it gets for indoor.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a variety of Cheap new Alum. arrows for sale in the Classifieds. Try some out cheap then buy a doz. or so. :darkbeer:


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

I found some 2314 xx75s for cheap. I think I am going to get them so I have target arrows and hunting arrows. My DL is 28" so how long should my arrows be? Would I be okay shootin 100 or 125 gr. tips?


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

those should shoot fine. If your DL is 28 inches I would Cut the arrows around the same if your shooting BH's. You could shoot 100's or 125's.


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone think I shouldn't go with the 2314s. Will it be ok that I am not going to be getting fast speeds with these?


----------

